# Bishop House, Lima



## myshkin (Dec 11, 2010)

This is the bishops house in downtown Lima, Peru. All the cool places in Lima some reason don't allow tripods so sharpness and symmetry suffer
I plan to go back after christmas when that tree is gone

C&C always welcomed


----------



## Amocholes (Dec 12, 2010)

These are beautifully done!


----------



## Ken Rockwell Fan (Dec 12, 2010)

I thought the tree was a nice touch.


----------



## myshkin (Dec 12, 2010)

well the tree itself doesn't bug me but some reason that gold tinsel stuff looks OOF. Its not and when I zoom in its sharp but whatever material it is gives a soft appearance


----------



## oldmacman (Dec 12, 2010)

These are awesome. HDRs I assume? I'm sure you could do some post sharpening as these are not that soft.


----------



## myshkin (Dec 12, 2010)

Thanks and yes all HDR. I am overall happy with the sharpness except #4. It had too much movement


----------



## ann (Dec 12, 2010)

I agree with you about the "stuff" on the trees, it does have a strange look, but everything else is sharp so it is probably just the light bouncing off the material (is it some type of plastic)?


----------



## Bynx (Dec 13, 2010)

No tree? No problemo.


----------



## myshkin (Dec 13, 2010)

Wow bynx that edit is great. Did you just mirror image the left side? I dont know where to start to do that


----------



## Bynx (Dec 17, 2010)

Yes it was a simple cut and paste of the left side, horizontal flop and then used a very soft eraser to blend it in. It was quick so if you notice the top of the arch on the right side you can see where it was tough to get it to fit since there was considerable distortion moving from one side to the other so at least most of it matched.


----------



## myshkin (Dec 17, 2010)

thanks bynx I like the edit alot and wanted to know how. Sounds easy enough
Nothing jumps out to me in your edit that gives it away, and thats the shot the tree bugged me in


----------



## Bynx (Dec 17, 2010)

My pleasure myshkin. I love symmetrical shots like this. It shows to me that everything is crafted, not once, but twice, exactly the same. Beautiful room and beautiful shot.


----------



## Bynx (Dec 17, 2010)

If you can get a shot of yourself and your wife descending any set of stairs you can get yourself into the shot looking like this.


----------



## divided (Dec 17, 2010)

I typically hate HDR for it's overuse, but these shots are absolutely stunning. Great work.


----------



## myshkin (Dec 18, 2010)

I always like getting a HDR hater to like some HDR. It doesn't all have to be overcooked


----------



## mwcfarms (Dec 18, 2010)

Gorgeous set.


----------

